#  >  > General Discussion >  >  > Off Topic - General >  >  >  Desert Island

## Lady Dunsany

If you were stranded on a desert island and were allowed seven items what would you want.

My animals
My husband..
Waterproof matches.
Seven years supply of corn beef hash.
Gun with cases of bullets.
Knife.
Fishing rod.

----------


## Elelem

An airplane
Gas for an airplane

----------


## Lady Dunsany

LOL. You are not playing fair.

----------


## Elelem

it's totally in the rules : D

----------


## Lady Dunsany

What rules? There are no rules.

----------


## isis

my kids 
my computer 
extra batteries for the computer
gun 
ameo
army food the add water kind..
clouse to change into lol

that is all i need i know haw to do the rest.lol

----------


## toadbile

my leatherman
gigantic case of antibiotics
barrel of DDT and sprayer
crosscut saw
shrimp net
ginger
mary anne

----------


## neptune

> An airplane
> Gas for an airplane



But can you fly....... :Rolleyes:

----------


## Harlock

knife, 
tent
machete
camping oven
lifetime supply of propane for camping oven
1000 feet of rope
sharpening tools for knife and machete

----------


## toadbile

lifetime supply? That could be a ten minute burn. I forgot to ask is this island is inhabited by cannibals..

----------


## Harlock

shh dont mention it or she might put it in...wait i can build traps to explode a few of those tanks....okay nevermind lol

----------


## SWM

Brillo pad
instant cold packs
steel wool
lotion
Bettie Page poster
four 2/4's

large tank full of centipedes.

Its an interesting island for sure.

----------


## Elelem

> But can you fly.......


DOH!!!


you got me there haha

----------


## S33k3R

Speargun
Carbon Graphite freedive Fins
Mask
Knife
Dell XFR D360 Military issue Laptop
Solar recharge kit for laptop
Satellite internet connection.

...if I grow my own dope...it doesn't count...right?

----------


## Y Ddraig Goch

desert island ??? just a machette. nothing else... everything i need is there.

----------


## S33k3R

What you going to do with a machete?

----------


## Lady Dunsany

> lifetime supply? That could be a ten minute burn. I forgot to ask is this island is inhabited by cannibals..


NO. It is totally deserted except for a wild animal or two.

----------


## Lady Dunsany

> Brillo pad
> instant cold packs
> steel wool
> lotion
> Bettie Page poster
> four 2/4's
> 
> large tank full of centipedes.
> 
> Its an interesting island for sure.


 SWM Bettie Page? You know she passed away.

----------


## Lady Dunsany

> shh dont mention it or she might put it in...wait i can build traps to explode a few of those tanks....okay nevermind lol


 No cannibals. Shhh. She heard you.

----------


## Lady Dunsany

> Speargun
> Carbon Graphite freedive Fins
> Mask
> Knife
> Dell XFR D360 Military issue Laptop
> Solar recharge kit for laptop
> Satellite internet connection.
> 
> ...if I grow my own dope...it doesn't count...right?


You wouldn't have to. There it grows naturally. It is my thread and I will put that there for you.

----------


## S33k3R

Ta...thank you...Izz makes for happy  :Smile:

----------


## Y Ddraig Goch

ok...there are 3 palmas there... i need just the machette. will cut them down... make shelter and make a harpoon... and a water destilery... i dont need anything else.

----------


## toadbile

I really stress the value of the Gigantic Case of Antibiotics. Best island story ever is "Survivor Type" by Steven King (in the Skeleton Crew collection). Fiction was so rare in 1719 that Danial DeFoe spent the rest of his live telling people that no, he did not really spend ten years alone on an island, it was just a story and hey can i borrow some money? If i were really starving on an island i would kill and eat the camera man and an assistant director. Good morning.

----------


## Lady Dunsany

Hopefully there will be skull cap, dandelions, puff balls, comfrey and calendula which will serve as a first aid kit for me.

----------


## SWM

Lady D. I meant a poster, not her actual dead remains. You know, when she was hot.

as for the grass, I might need to substitute something for rolling papers. Or a bong. but then I would have to use sea water, gross...

----------


## Lady Dunsany

> Lady D. I meant a poster, not her actual dead remains. You know, when she was hot.
> 
> as for the grass, I might need to substitute something for rolling papers. Or a bong. but then I would have to use sea water, gross...


I knew you meant the poster, it could be the forties when she was young and you have gone back in time. If you had matches you could always boil the sea water.

----------


## SWM

I like bettie page because she represents my golden girl. (see Fitzgerald) She's raunchy and sexy, while not skinny. She also does what she wants because she can. Its a shame that more girls diet and skimp with respects to a perfect body image. 

I would need a fire for the bong anyways.... I think I need to revise my list.

----------


## Odin

the seven things I would bring or have with me my wife, my fire starting tool, good knife 

fly rod, flies for fishing, heavy string, and two tickets on that plane

----------


## Artemis

I am not going to be practical.

My partner
My animals
My guitar
Whoppers
Sundrop
An Italian Sub
kettle chips

----------


## SWM

I'm going to not include the mary j in this, because its cheating :P

Revised list:

Brillo pad
Tank of centipedes
15 gallons of petrol (counts as one item, its in one container  :Big Grin: )
ukulele
nail file
bucket
Wilson volley ball

----------


## isis

i might have to revise my list too lol if i was in to pot more then i am now lol i would need it to keep me form going crazzy lol cause my kids drive me that way lol but in a good way and i only do pot when one of my old friends come to vist lol... and that is like once a year..

----------


## Sinistar666

Hmmm, it would be nice if we had a choice of what 7 things to have on hand wouldn't it? Being on a little island like that wouldn't be good. Guess that I'm pretty much stuck.

Although I do love those choices of some wacky tobaccy and Mary Ann/Dawn Wells. Even nowadays she still looks pretty decent without being botoxed to death. It's called aging gracefully...

Okay, Mary Ann, Mephistress, Chloe (WSA), Kayla (WSA), a gun, ammo, and matches.

----------


## toadbile

Sinistar666: I already called dibs on Mary Anne. If i have to share her i want half of your matches.

----------


## ZeldaFitz

A good looking man 
A five year supply of Chef Boy Ardee Beefaroni
My shotgun with enough ammo
Can Opener
Five cases of Hershey's kisses

----------


## ZeldaFitz

Tolka, no no no! You must answer fairly. LOL.

----------


## Gawain

1. Knife
2. 3 Spears
3. Mirror
4. Canvas
5. A sniper rifle
6. Bullets for Sniper Rifle
7. Ax

----------


## antoniocalado

AK-47 or M16.
water 
food 
and something to smooke (weed)

----------


## joshuawilson

I would want my house.
a small food storehouse.
a computer with internet connection.
cellphone.
Gym
my girlfriend.
a motor boat.

i m imagining a good peaceful island... no matter if it desert i would love if it is in between sea.. 

A combat rifle
STURMGEWEHR 44 or M16
i can arrange everything in the desert.. bear grills have helped me a lot with his tutorials on discovery..... lol..

----------


## Iza

Peanut Butter
Crackers
Gun
Knife
Fishing Pole

----------


## Iza

I never got to know her but Mrs. Peel was a good friend, and if I am aware she is still around astrally and can kick your fucking ass Ghost for being a dick head.

----------


## Belasko

Nothing I wouldn't be that stupid.

----------

